# Hello from UK



## stabdis7

I'm start shooting last year compound I'm so enjoying.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## david in german

Nice looking setup! I think I may own a car that cost less!


----------



## beearcher

Welcome to AT from Texas....
Sweet looking bow


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## Tim Roberts

* stabdis7.*





















.


----------



## 60X

welcome to the forum


----------



## Tony Bagnall

Welcome to mad mans paradise..... I am originally from Manchester... now here in Sunny !!! Florida


----------



## Bergloch

Welcome to the madhouse. What a sweet blue bow you have there!


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## jm1827

Welcome from NJ!


----------



## stabdis7

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## stabdis7

New love !

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

